
Ask HN: Do you ever get HN dejavu? - ddorian43
Like you&#x27;ve seen a thread with those exact comments before ? It has happened several times for me. The latest example is with this thread: 	Introducing the Nextcloud Box https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=12911192
======
gus_massa
Some post are "resubmitted" by the mods using some kind of manual curation.
They appear a few hours later. I sometimes notice this with a comment in an
obscure submission with 2 or 3 points that falls from the newest page, but a
few hours later the submission gets to the front page and then the comment can
get a few upvotes.

I think the most clear description of this by dang is in:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10705926](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10705926)

